# Still Standing Outhouse in Baltimore City



## baltbottles (Feb 6, 2004)

I thought everyone here would enjoy this picture. Its of a still standing two story brick outhouse on baltimores upper west side you can see the wooden walkway leading from the back of the house to the privy. This shows you that the line of privies on this block is not on the alley but half way down the back yard.


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Feb 6, 2004)

hey you guys have some great places to find bottles. where i live you are flat out finding any buildings prior to 1900 i always work the creek banks around the town by for now ken[]


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 7, 2004)

Heres anothe pic from a different angle as you can see the city of baltimore cinder blocks up all the doors and windows on the first floor.

 Chris


----------

